# Polderangeln in Vlietlanden



## zanderzone (16. Dezember 2009)

Moin Poldercracks!

Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen!

Wir wollen Anfang nächstes Jahr evtl. ne Poldertour machen.
Nun meine Fragen, da ich noch nie in den Poldern geangelt habe:

Welche Köder haben sich bewehrt? Name, Größe, Lauftiefe etc.

Welche Rute ist in den Poldern am Vorteilhaftesten? Jerk, normale Jigrute (2,70m 40-80 gr)

Und wie schleppt man am Besten in den Poldern? Enfernung zum Boot

Hoffe es sind nicht all zu viele Fragen!!! 

Danke schon mal!!!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## zanderzone (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polerangeln in Vlietlanden*

Meinte natürlich Pol*D*erangeln!!

Vllt. kann ein Mod. ja mal den Fehlerteufel entfernen!!!


----------



## goeddoek (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Schon erledigt, oll Baas, schon erledigt :m


----------



## zanderzone (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Danke Goeddoek


----------



## Ulli3D (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Einfach der Reihe nach:

Im Moment würde ich da ja eher auf den toten Köfi setzen.

Kunstköder beim Spinnen eigentlich alles was recht flach läuft, von Doppelspinnern, Wobblern bis hin zu Jerkbaits. Rute hier ist 2,40 bis 2,70 schon lang genug, ansonsten Jerke.

Wenn Du mit dem Boot schleppst, versuch mal den Köder so 2 bis 3 Meter hinter dem Boot im Schraubenwasser zu führen. Nimm hierzu dicke, tieflaufende Wobbler, z. B. Rapala Super Shad Rap und halt die Leine kurz, die Polder sind sehr flach. 

Fahr auch die schmalen Polder ab von denen Du fest überzeugt bist, dass da kein Hecht drin ist.

Nimm reichlich Stahlvorfächer mit, beim Schleppen mit der oben beschriebenen Methode ist nicht jeder Hänger ein Hecht und da gehen dann schon mal 2 bis 3 Vorfächer am Tag drauf.


----------



## Udo561 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Hi,
ich war vor einigen Jahren da mal in so einem Bungalowpark , mit dem Boot kommt man da auch in die Polder.
Die sind z.T. so schmal das man kaum mit dem Boot durchkommt , aber gerade in diesen schmalen und flachen Poldern steht der Hecht.

Zu dieser Zeit habe ich vorwiegend mit Wobblern gefischt , die müssen noch nicht mal tief laufen da einige Polder gerade mal 120 cm tief sind .
So wie Ulli schon schrieb , ein paar Meter hinterm Boot reicht vollkommen aus .
Wir waren Ende vom Sommer da , sehr viel Kraut im Wasser so das man selbst bei flach laufenden Wobblern oft Hänger hatte.

Viel Spaß ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## zanderzone (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Besten Dank schon mal!

Mit dem Kraut wird sich Ende Januar Anfang Februar ja erledigt haben..
Was meint Ihr denn was für ne größe?? Sehr groß Köder oder bis 15 cm!
habe schon oft gehört, dass man die Wobbler sehr kurz hinterm Boot führen soll.. liegt das nur an der Lauftiefe oder ist das die interessante Zone für die Hechte??
Kann man auch mit Zandern rechnen, oder gibt es dort eigentlich "nur" hechte??


----------



## Udo561 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Hi,
na ja , bei uns auf dem See oder in der Maas schleppe ich ca. 30 Meter hinterm Boot , in den Polder reichen 3 -10 Meter vollkommen aus.
Wir konnten die Wobbler nicht weiter hinterm Boot laufen lassen da sie sonst im Kraut hingen.
Zumindest in den kleineren Poldern , die etwas größeren Polder sind schon 2-3 Meter tief.
Wobbler waren bei uns alle um die 8 -15 cm , andere Angler schleppten aber auch 25 cm Wobbler , die haben auch gefangen.
Zander hatten wir auch gefangen , allerdings auch auf Wobbler , habe zu dieser Zeit noch nichts mit Gummis zu tun gehabt ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ein_Angler (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Ich war einmal Polderangeln, gefangen wurde auf Gummifisch, Manns 1-, Bull Dawg und Twinnler, eigentlich alles was nicht tief läuft. Wir waren auch nicht von Boot aus angeln weil die Polder zu eng für sowas waren. Das beste was ich gesehen habe, war so eine Kloake von abgestandenen Wasser die bei einem Bauern, und die hatte eine Verbindung mit den Poldern, und da standen doch tatsächlich 2 Hechte. 
Aber es war so kalt an dem WE das die Hechte am Grund lagen und kaum gebissen hatten.


----------



## Ulli3D (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Die Wobblergröße sollte schon so 14 -15 cm mindestens sein. 20 oder 25 sind aber auch nicht schlecht.

Der Trick an der Schlepperei im Schraubenwasser ist der, dass die Hechte wissen, dass die Weißfische durch die Verwirbelungen der Schrauben kurzzeitig verwirrt sind und somit eine leichte Beute für die Hechte sind. 

Also, 4m Leine draußen, dass der Wobbler so 60 - 70 cm tief läuft ca. 2 - 3 m hinter dem Boot. Genau da, wo das Wasser noch schäumt. Die tieflaufenden Wobbler wollen tief laufen, können aber durch die kurze Leine nicht tiefer und machen entsprechenden Radau. 

Das nennt sich nach dem Erfinder der Methode Jan-Eggers-Methode.


----------



## kotraeppchen (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Hey, 
wir waren vor 2 Jahren in den Vlietelanden. 
Haben die größten Erfolge vom Rand aus mit kleinen Gummifischen gemacht. Heißer TIP sind solche Gummiköder mit vorgeschalteten Spinnerblatt. Da sind die wie wild drauf abgegangen. In der großen und kleinen Vliet ging hingegen garnichts! Geh wirklich an die Polder, da hast du größere Chancen.
Irgendwo war so ein Kanal vor der großen Vliet Einfahrt. Zu unsere Zeit war das nen Kuhacker. Da hatten wir die meisten Fische!


----------



## zanderzone (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Klingt schon mal sehr interessant!
Welche Wobbler würdet ihr denn empfehlen und was für Farben??


----------



## marca (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Habe selbst noch nie in den Poldern geangelt,habe aber von Leuten mit Erfahrung nur Gutes vom Salmo Perch Flachläufer gehört!


----------



## zanderzone (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Hab auch gelesen, dass rot/weiss Wobbler dort sehr gut sein sollen!!


----------



## Ein_Angler (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Nimm wenigstens einen Manns 1- mit weil wenn nix geht geht der. Das heisst wenn die Polder nur 50cm teif sind, kannst du denn noch durchziehen und andre laufen auf Grund.


----------



## marca (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Den Perch gibts doch auch in Rot/Weiß.
Und der 1- rasselt dabei auch noch schön.
Vielleicht auch nicht unwichtig im Trüben?!


----------



## Ulli3D (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach sind RH beim Schleppen mit dem Boot die Bringer. Sei es der Rapala SSR oder, Achtung Geheimtipp: der Rapala Sliver. Aber auch Balzer Monsterbarsch, Salmo Pike und Co sind fängig. Wie gesagt vom Boot aus, wobei ich auch viele Niederländer gesehen habe, die beim Spinfischen RedHeadsdran hatten, scheint also nicht nur meine Meinung zu sein. Wobei also auch andere Farben fängig sind aber, ich liebe die RH.


----------



## zanderzone (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Also sollte ich flachlaufende Wobbler und tieflaufende mitnehmen?
RH nehme ich mit und der Salmo Perch gefällt mir auch sehr gut..
Länge so um die 15 cm!!??
Dat wird ne geile Sache!


----------



## Gosef (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Hallo,

ich war Anfang Oktober in der Gegend und kann dir für die Spinnangelei meine Erfahrungen kund tun. In klaren Poldern flachlaufende Naturdekor Wobbler bzw. Jerks und in trüben Poldern Tandemspinner. Wir fahren im Fabruar wieder da hoch und ich freu mich auch schon wieder drauf!

Gruß


----------



## Udo561 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Hi,
frag mich nicht nach Marken oder Namen , aber diese 3D Wobbler die einen bestimmten Fisch imitieren sind nicht schlecht .
Gruß Udo


----------



## kotraeppchen (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall Flach- und Tiefläufer zur Sicherheit einpacken, kommt natürlich drauf an wo du angeln möchtest. In der Regel sind die Polter und Zufahrtsstrassen circa 2-6 Meter tief. Die Flachwasserbereiche der Großen Vliet auch etwa, natürlich ist das aber nur eine starke Vereinfachung. Beim Schleppen würde ich dir zu Wobblern raten die auch in diesen Tiefen bzw etwas tiefer laufen, ist natürlich auch abhänig von deiner Geschwindigkeit. Wenn du aber jetzt im Frühjahr, also zur kalten Jahreszeit, gehen möchtest würde ich dir eher zu Gummifischen raten. Ich habe einfach zur kalten Jahreszeit bessere Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## micha1581 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*



kotraeppchen schrieb:


> . In der Regel sind die Polter und Zufahrtsstrassen circa 2-6 Meter tief.
> 
> was??? 6 Meter???|bigeyes                                                 sorry, aber wie kommst du denn darauf?|kopfkrat                     wir haben in den letzten Jahren so ziehmlich alle Polder von Medemblik bis Enkhuizen mit dem Echolot abgefahren, und da war keiner , aber wirklich keiner tiefer als 2m-2,2m. außer der Hafen. der ist zwischen 3 und 4,5m tief.
> Die Durchschnittstiefe  der Polder liegt bei 1,5m.


----------



## Ulli3D (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*



kotraeppchen schrieb:


> In der Regel sind die Polter und Zufahrtsstrassen circa 2-6 Meter tief. Die Flachwasserbereiche der Großen Vliet auch etwa,



Das ist wirklich eine der größten Übertreibungen, die ich hier je gelesen habe. Das kommt noch vor dem 80cm Rotauge. Weil das alles so tief ist, brauch ich auf dem Großen Vliet auch keinen Anker und kann mein Bötchen an 2,20 langen Bambusstangen, die ich in den schlammigen Untergrund drücke, festmachen.


----------



## micha1581 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

die 2,20 Bambusstangen ragen dann aber noch 1m aus dem Wasser


----------



## Udo561 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Hi,
war sicher nur ein Rechtschreibfehler , er meint sicher 20 - 60 cm , so flache Polder gibts da in der Gegend auch ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

dann mußte aber den motor hoch klappen, aussteigen und schieben|supergri


----------



## Ulli3D (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Ist mir auch schon passiert, war zum Glück im Sommer aber trotzdem, da helfen die Stangen auch nicht weiter, da muss man in den Schlamm :c


----------



## micha1581 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

hatten wir auch schon.,allerdings im Januar.


----------



## Kark (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Da sind die Polder im Großraum Vlietlanden ja noch ziemlich tief. Die Polder dich immer befische sind in der Regel flacher. 1,5m ist dann schon ein tieferer Polder.
Ich glaube das Shleppen an den Poldern wird nur da praktiziert. Ich sehe keinen Grund 5-15m breite und m die 1-2m tiefe Gräben mit dem Boot zu befahren. Ist doch alles wunderbar werfend zu beangeln. Aber ich weiss, da oben bei Vlietlanden ist das normal.|uhoh:

Grüße

Kark


----------



## micha1581 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

@kark

da hast du mit Sicherheit recht, daß man die Polder auch gut vom Ufer aus befischen kann. aber es ist halt einfacher die Fische mit dem Boot zu suchen. ich persönlich habe zb einige Hotspots, die du zufuß kaum erreichen kannst. da braucht man halt ein Boot.
Ich weiß ja nicht an welchen Poldern du fischst, aber dort sind es grob 300km Wasserstrecke die du befischen kannst. wenn du das alles ablaufen möchtest..........viel spaß |wavey:

ich bleib dann lieber beim Boot

vg


----------



## jenskanne (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

hi,
wie sehen woll die polder jetzt aus?
Sind sie Eisfrei? Kann man derzeit irgendwo dort Fischen?
Habe nächste woche Urlaub und die wollte ich mal nutzen.
mfg Jens


----------



## Kark (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Bin mir fast zu 100% sicher das die Polder auf jeden fall zu sind. Das flache stehende Wasser friert sofort. Und das braucht immer verdammt lange bis es wieder auftaut. Und bei der Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Tage wird die Eisschicht schon ganz ordentlich.....
Ich woll auch wieder an die Polder. Wird aber vorerst nichts leider....

Grüße

Kark


----------



## Udo561 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Hi,
ich bin hier nicht an den Poldern , aber alle kleineren Teiche und Weiher hier in Limburg ( NL)sind komplett zu , selbst unsere beiden Seen die mit der Maas verbunden sind haben heute ne Eisdecke von 2 cm.
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## malabu (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Hallo,

komme gerade aus Nord-Holland. (Schagen,Den Helder)
Die Polder sind definitiv alle zu.

Gruß

Malabu


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

Hmm ich bin heute um Arnheim gefahren, und da haben wir Leute AUF dem Eis Schlittschuhlaufen gesehen.


----------



## jenskanne (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

hi, jetzt noch eine frage.
sind sie komplet zu oder gibt es stellen wo man einen köderfisch reinhauen kann?
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das alles zu ist wie z.b. unter brücken oder so.
mfg Jens


----------



## micha1581 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*

moin,
ich denke das kannst du für die nächsten Wochen mal voll vergessen. war letztes Jahr um die Zeit genau so. Wir mußten unseren Urlaub 3 mal verschieben.

vg micha


----------



## zottelthebest (9. November 2012)

*AW: Polderangeln in Vlietlanden*



micha1581 schrieb:


> @kark
> 
> da hast du mit Sicherheit recht, daß man die Polder auch gut vom Ufer aus befischen kann. aber es ist halt einfacher die Fische mit dem Boot zu suchen. ich persönlich habe zb einige Hotspots, die du zufuß kaum erreichen kannst. da braucht man halt ein Boot.
> Ich weiß ja nicht an welchen Poldern du fischst, aber dort sind es grob 300km Wasserstrecke die du befischen kannst. wenn du das alles ablaufen möchtest..........viel spaß |wavey:
> ...



lang her der thread hier, aber das problem ist, dass du an viele polder nicht ran kommst, weil die an vielen stellen an privaten häusern, feldern oder sonstwo lang laufen wo betreten verboten ist. deswegen ist das da oben mit dem boot wohl normal, weils die einzig vernünftige angelmethode dort ist. :m


----------

